# CO2 when to turn it on? (NOW GENERAL CO2 QUESTIONS)



## col748 (12 Feb 2008)

I run my lights 5 hours on 2 off 5 on as i was told this is good method to stop algae.

Should i put my CO2 cut off switch thingy on the same timer as the lights so it turns on and off with the lights?


----------



## ceg4048 (12 Feb 2008)

Hi,
      As far as I have been able to determine turning lights on and off does absolutely nothing to prevent or reduce algae, and in fact, it may actually do just the opposite. Algae respond much more quickly to short term changes in the environment. 

I would suggest you leave your lights on for the duration of the photoperiod and perhaps only vary the intensity during the day by first some lights for a few hours, all for a few more and then the reverse near the end of the day.

 Plants do best if the optimum level of CO2 is available as soon as the lights go on and in the afternoon they start to reduce their uptake. You can accomplish this by turning on the gas an hour or so before lights on and turning off the gas a few hours before lights off. This reduces your gas consumption, allows you to drive the CO2 levels to slightly higher values and it also gives your fish a break.

Cheers,


----------



## Themuleous (12 Feb 2008)

Yeh turn the CO2 on around an hr before the lights come on.

Sam


----------



## col748 (13 Feb 2008)

Ok thanks guys i'll give it a try.

I haven't started to use CO2 yet but my PH level is always 6.5, am i right in saying when i start to use CO2 it will lower my PH level even more?


----------



## Ray (13 Feb 2008)

col748 said:
			
		

> Ok thanks guys i'll give it a try.
> 
> I haven't started to use CO2 yet but my PH level is always 6.5, am i right in saying when i start to use CO2 it will lower my PH level even more?



Yes it will.  However, the chemistry behind it is such that it does not seem to bother fish - they can easily adapt to CO2 induced PH changes.


----------



## col748 (14 Feb 2008)

Ok i've started to use CO2, but the diffuser thing doesn't seem to work right.  i have the JBL easy 2, the bubbles just gather in the top of diffuser and eventually come out the top in one big bubble is this right?

Also does anyone one know this kit, it says start with a bubble in every other bend, does this mean every other level in diffuser cos that sounds alot?


----------



## Themuleous (14 Feb 2008)

If it were me Id ditch the supplied diffuser its ulgy and inefficnent IMHO.  Get a glass diffuser and bubble counter, actually you dont never need a bubble counter.

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/index.p ... th=196_197

Then use a ph drop checker with 4dKH to check the levels 

Sam


----------



## col748 (15 Feb 2008)

How do you know if you are putting in to much CO2 by checking the PH and dKH?


----------



## Themuleous (15 Feb 2008)

Have a read of

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=467


----------



## col748 (15 Feb 2008)

Ouch my head hurts!!!  Its going to take a few reads to get it clear in my head.  Great post tho thanks for link.


----------



## col748 (15 Feb 2008)

Silly question time............whats PPM?


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Feb 2008)

Hi mate, the only silly question is the one gone unasked   

PPM is a measure of concentration and  means Parts per Million. so that one kilogram of salt dissolved in 1 million liters of water is 1 ppm. 1 liter of water weighs 1 kilogram so the weights are apples to apples.

A million liters is a lot so lets divide everything by 1 million:

1000grams/1,000,000= 1miligram salt
1,000,000 liters/1,000,000= 1 liter water = 1 kilogram of water.

So , 1 mg of salt dissolved in 1 liter (1 kg) of water is also 1 ppm.

Hope this makes sense. 

Cheers,


----------



## col748 (16 Feb 2008)

Thats great thanks i was thinking it was somethiing to do with bubble rate.......something like P? PER MIN


----------

